# Nest



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

What exactly does a "nest" for a pregnant rat as compared to normal sleeping quarters a non pregnant rat might build?? Hoping my new rat girl is NOT pregnant.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

When my rat was pregnant I gave her extra paper towel. She shredded it and used it to make a nest. She also used the Yesterdays News from her litter box (poop and all). I thought that was disgusting, so I cleaned it up. The poor girl had to start from scratch. She made the same nest once more and right after had her babies. 

So, I'm thinking they probably use anything and everything they got in their cage for the nest, something they don't normally do for their sleeping spot.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Pregnant rats will typically shred things more, build up the walls even if they are inside of something and are really persistant about it. So, if you take it all apart they will almost always rebuild it to almost exactly how it was. A non pregnant rat will just grab something to toss in there for bedding.


----------



## HylaW (Mar 14, 2008)

Good to know! Thank you. I am planning on cleaning the aquarium really well tonight and setting up a "poop" box to littler train, so I will take apart the "nest and see what happens. I really appreciate the answers. Thanks again.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

From what I have heard they start to have big bellies pretty quickly. Maybe get a shot of her tummy?


----------

